# New 2015 F350



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Picked this up today. Forgot to take picture with snow plow on. Trying to edit signature but not having much luck


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice, what kind of plow?


----------



## jkb383 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice looking truck


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Is that a Western mount I see?? Post pics with the plow!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Ya, how dare you not post it with the plow. Tisk..tisk! My favorite truck, F250/350 regular cab 4x4. 

Find a set of the chrome center lug caps, it will help dress it up just a tad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Guessing 9-6 MVP3......


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Curious , did you find one on the lot with black bumpers or have to order it ?Nice truck . Thumbs Up


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Im so glad I removed my Wind dam


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Very curious how this compares to the 6.7. Do you tow much?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

SHAWZER;1896046 said:


> Curious , did you find one on the lot with black bumpers or have to order it ?Nice truck . Thumbs Up


This was a factory order. 100% work truck. No carpet. No chrome. Manual hubs. Manual Transfer case.

Signature updated. Transferred plow from old truck to new truck.

I appreciate the compliments on the truck / Rick


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

May I ask why you went 1-ton vs 3/4? The extra 200# payload capacity and bigger shafts?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

There is a big difference in the GVW between the trucks. also the 350 sits a bit higher too


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

anyway, i really like the truck! what axle ratio does it have?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice truck. Had one with the chrome bumpers. Don't have a problem with the 6.2 other than keeping the gas tank full haha. 

Best of luck with the truck


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice truck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you need help with that truck,I can show you how to plow.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sprag-O;1896189 said:


> May I ask why you went 1-ton vs 3/4? The extra 200# payload capacity and bigger shafts?


3.73 axle

I use the back of the truck for junk removal. Some of the loads were bumping up to the weight limits of the F250.

I believe the F350 can carry 800 lbs more if I read the spec charts correctly...lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1896405 said:


> If you need help with that truck,I can show you how to plow.


GV...a sincere thanks for your offer ...:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Or how to take it through the Timmy;s drive thu without scratching it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sprag-O;1896189 said:


> May I ask why you went 1-ton vs 3/4? The extra 200# payload capacity and bigger shafts?


I think the spread is like 13-1500lbs for max GVWR on the SRW F350


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1896516 said:


> I think the spread is like 13-1500lbs for max GVWR on the SRW F350


I didn't realize there was an option over the 11k GVWR package for the F-350 w/o bed delete *Edit (SRW). Looks like there is via the payload selector.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1896409 said:


> Or how to take it through the Timmy;s drive thu without scratching it


Just don't let GV take it to the dealer for an oil change.....


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice truck. If I was ordering a new one I would go with the F350 too. Not a lot more $ than the F250 and if you are buying new you might as well get exactly what you want.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice ride!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1896516 said:


> I think the spread is like 13-1500lbs for max GVWR on the SRW F350


From Ford.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, I thought it was something like that. you buy a 250 rated the same as a 350.  My 350 SRW is 11400


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Can you get heated mirrors on a new f 350 xl ? Ford site is unclear .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1896650 said:


> yeah, I thought it was something like that. you buy a 250 rated the same as a 350. My 350 SRW is 11400


I just got a '15 F-250 with the Camper package (10k GVW), better selection of inventory over a F-350 when it came to options I wanted and color. Besides heavy stuff I put on a trailer.... 


SHAWZER;1896680 said:


> Can you get heated mirrors on a new f 350 xl ? Ford site is unclear .


Yes you can as an option, I bought a '14 XL 350 in April and available on '15's.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

SHAWZER;1896680 said:


> Can you get heated mirrors on a new f 350 xl ? Ford site is unclear .


If you go to ford.com the answer is yes. If you go to ford.ca it is confusing, you have to call your dealer to find out.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok thanks , don't think I could handle not having heated mirrors .


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

thelettuceman;1895955 said:


> Picked this up today. Forgot to take picture with snow plow on. Trying to edit signature but not having much luck


Same as I want in the spring if everything goes good this winter . Just had to bump this up . Really nice work truck . Thumbs Up


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

The last two trucks I ordered were back in 2000 and 2003. Both were 350 V10 reg cab. Back then it was only 1500.00 more to get 350 V10 over 250V8. 700 for one and 800 for the other. Don`t rememberwhich one was which. Definitely worth the upgrade. My 2014 xl does. Have heated mirrors bjy the way.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the heated mirrors come with power window/locks option. All 4 of our XL Fords have them. 2-2012, 2014, 2015


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking good man.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nero;1900269 said:


> Looking good man.


Thank You

Truck has heated mirrors. Comes when you order the power equipment group. Windows, Door Locks, Mirrors


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

My 350 gvw is 11,400 but that is std for the Srw diesel and the trailer mirrors come heated always on . That was on my 2005 not much has changed that way.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

cat320;1900372 said:


> My 350 gvw is 11,400 but that is std for the Srw diesel and the trailer mirrors come heated always on . That was on my 2005 not much has changed that way.


There is a no cost option to limit gvw to 10,000 lbs. The salesman told me to order my truck with this to keep the DOT legally off my back and truck....so I listened to him!!!


----------

